# NYC Meeting Friday Feb 20th



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

NYC DART GROUP MEETING Friday feb 2oth at Fauna, at 7 pm

Collin and Matt will be speaking, topic to be determined.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*More Info...*

NYC Poison Dart Frog February Meetup 2/20/15
Date & Time: Friday, February 20 at 7:00pm 
Location: Fauna NYC, 265 West 87 St, New York, New York 10024

*Fauna* is located at 265 W 87th Street (between Broadway & West End Avenue) in Manhattan. Fauna's website is Fauna NYC. The closest subway stop is the number 1 train at 86th Street & Broadway. Fauna's phone number is 212-877-2473. If you haven't visited Fauna before, they sell dart frogs, bugs, plants and frogger supplies if you need them. They also sell exotic birds, reptiles, tropical fish and corals.

*Matthew Mirabello and Colin Clark will give a presentation on their experiences working with some of the unique frogs of Panama at the El Valle Amphibian Conservation Center. *

There will be an *auction* after the presentation. We are accepting donations of plant cuttings and other frog-related items for the auction. All proceeds will go to conservation projects by Tesoros de Colombia.

This event is open to the public, as such there may be young people in attendance. It's a good thing to share our interest and knowledge with the next generation of hobbyists. You can bring wine/beer but please refrain from drinking until after the young people have left. We don't want to create any problems for our host, so we would appreciate your cooperation.

Hope to see you on the 20th...


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Will be attending this one. Can't wait to see some old friends.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have plants for sale let me know if you are interested
Rhaphidophora Cryptantha (two available) $12/15
Macodes petola and what I believe is 
Anoectochilus Roxburghii two jewel orchids $20
Two episcia species (one silver skies) $5
Philodendron Verrucosum (two available) $15
Margravia Rectiflora $10
Drymonia Pendula and syngonium sp. $5


----------

